# Model 3 Cell Count



## patrick0101 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigger cells, smaller car, and better energy density all add up to mean that Model 3 will have about half the number of cells as the original Model S http://buff.ly/1YdF9Yt


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Kind of a non-story. They forgot the 40kWh battery equipped Model S that was cheaper than all the others. 

Model 3 cell count will be lower than a Model S but there's more to it than just reducing the cell count. Economies of scale like we've never seen before.


----------

